# Reheating chicken wings



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 3, 2014)

I want to use my toaster oven to reheat wings I made last night. What temp and time would be best? Should I wrap them in foil?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 3, 2014)

No, don't wrap them in foil. I don't know what your toaster oven is like, but I'd set mine to broil and watching carefully, heat them till they're hot enough to your liking.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> No, don't wrap them in foil. I don't know what your toaster oven is like, but I'd set mine to broil and watching carefully, heat them till they're hot enough to your liking.




Thanks! Just did them at 350 for 15 minutes and they came out okay - fully heated through.


----------

